

ArrayDB, a new and easy PHP ORM - mstdokumaci
http://github.com/mstdokumaci/arraydb

======
blj
I am not a PHP programmer, but I noticed that most of the files does not have
a php closing "?>". Or am I missing something?

~~~
mstdokumaci
it's mostly not adviced: <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4410704/php-
closing-tag>

~~~
blj
oh right, that makes sense. I suppose PHP won't complain about the missing
"?>". Thanks.

------
fatiherikli
good job.

